# Just bought my first tractor loader (JD 655) any pointers?



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello!

I just bought a used tractor loader (my first), Im hoping someone can point me in the right direction on where to buy a decent manual or better yet, a website where I can find some information regarding the operation of this tractor.

Also where can I buy some parts for it, the 3 pt attachment parts, etc....

I dont know the name of it but the lower pin that holds the two 3 pt (lower) arms to the chassis snapped where the left arm attaches. So I need to repair that before I can use the 3pt hook up.

ANY other pointers would be greatly appreciated. For example, I was given a heads up that its a good idea to get (or make) a ballast box to make it more stable. Any sites where I can learn to make one from a 20 gallon drum?

TIA!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm the furthest thing away from a JD expert here!!

This may help!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The easiest way to get ballast is to hang a box blade or scraper blade, or another implement on the 3pt when you use the loader. To build a ballast: Find a suitable drum and cut it to the size (heigth) you want. Get a drawbar attachment that goes on to your 3pt (one of those 11 or 13 hole jobs). Cut two holes near the bottm of the drum (one on each side so the drawbar fits all the way across), insert the drawbar. Take two pieces of heavy angle (at least 2x2x1/4 -bigger if ya got it) and cut holes in them for the top link. Cut a couple of 1/2" holes in the other end of these pieces, also. TEST FIT EVERYTHING SO YOU KNOW IT WILL WORK ON YOUR 3 POINT. Insert a couple pieces of 1/2" rebar or rod through the 1/2" holes of the angle iron. This is the "down" end and the rebar will hold the angle in place. Fill the drum with concrete. Tie or otherwise hold the two angles in place until the concrete sets. The mian thing is to dry fit so you know things will work before you add the concrete.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thnx a lot gentlemen! I appreciate the link and advice!

How about a link for troubleshooting or just plain ole tune up tips for 3cyl diesel motors?

MANY thnx again!


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just realized this is the BIG tractor section, sorry!

Can a Moderator move this thread over to the CUT section or should I just start another thread???


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Those 55 series Deere's are considered by many to be some of the best hydrostatic CUT tractors ever made. I had a 755 for many years and in some ways wish I'd never sold it. What attachments do you have for the 655?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortisi876 _
> *I just realized this is the BIG tractor section, sorry!
> 
> Can a Moderator move this thread over to the CUT section or should I just start another thread??? *


Your thread is just fine where it is!! BTW FF gave a good (how to do it) there!!

A few years ago I made a Ballast Box thread , I can't find it now but search for Ballast Box and it may help you!!

I'll post it when I can find The Damn THING!!


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Those 55 series Deere's are considered by many to be some of the best hydrostatic CUT tractors ever made. I had a 755 for many years and in some ways wish I'd never sold it. What attachments do you have for the 655? *


 Funny you mention it, just today I was bragging to my older neighbor (who has an old '50ish Ford tractor) that I love the hydro and its ease of use. 
My 655 came with a FEL and rear mounted finish mower (Kubota). I already have a garden tractor for mowing duties so Im thinking about throwing the rear mount mower on eBay....if it had been a belly mower Id keep it and sell the garden tractor.

YES the DIY ballast box above was a great tip!!! I plan on building it once I get my 3pt hitch repaired. TY FF!

Speaking of, I need to buy a LOWER LINK PIN (#M800470) anyone know where I can find a used one? Or a cheaper online Deere parts vendor than ordering straight from JD?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Try "Parts" on E- Bay!!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Is that a 70A loader?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I moved you over to the Compact Tractor Section. Aside from your local Deere dealer you can look up and purchase parts from the John Deere parts website. I like this site because it provides parts diagrams which really come in handy and give you a better idea of what part you may need as well as other associated parts that may have to be changed out at the same time. 

JDparts home page 

Below is the parts diagram of the 655 3 pt. hitch. Are the parts you need #19, 20, and 28?


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90698">


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

JDF: No I dont think so unless someone peeld off a character off the side it says 51 on the loader arm.

Chief: Thnx for moving it over, Im hoping it'll get more looks now. The part needed isnt in this diagram, I found it in the drivetrain diagram. Its the pin that the two lower arms pictured above actually slide onto.

Its #31 in this diagram:









Hers a pic of my new toy!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like you already got the hang of looking up the parts. #31 is the rock shaft lower link. Part # M800470 which lists for $47.27. Hopefully the old link pin was not bent or damage so bad that it cannot be slid out of the casing hole and the replacement pin will slide right in.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmm it listed for $56.xx when I looked it up, is that a dealer price or does JD offer discounts to regular buyers?

Well, since this part doesnt appear to be a universal type part (meaning a 3pt specfic part) I think Im just gonna order it new. I was just hoping to find a cheaper vendor than JD itself.

Thnx folks!


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Implement?*

Can someone tell me the difference in function between a box & grade blade?

Id like to get something that'll help level off my backyard where I plan on dumping soil then level off.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A box blade is exactly what it says usually with ripper teeth to help loosen the soil! cannot angle horizontally but most tractors (3 point) can tilt a few degrees by lengthening /shortening the adjustable arm on the 3 point! Best used with a machine that can remember a constant 3 point setting!!

A grading blade is similar to a snow plow you would put on your pickup! In my opinion not worth it's own weight when put on the rear of a tractor!!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

fortisi,

You have position control on the 3PH, so a box blade should work fine.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thnx guys!


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hate to be a PITA but I have another question........

Ive noticed while trying to use the cutting edge of the bucket after dumping a load of dirt to grade off the mound.....the bucket seems to give way. Another words, the bucket flops forward instead of staying put in the downward position after dumping. IS this normal or am I losing pressure somewhere?

Any tests I can run to check the cylinders/lines are in proper working order?

TIA!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure I'm following you. Are you saying that with the bucket in the dump position, the hydraulics aren't strong enough to hold it in that position when pushed against something?


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea pretty much except Im not pushing forward Im in reverse wanting to flatten the pile of dirt that I just dumped with the bucket face down. Is that more clear?

I even got off the tractor once to grab the bucket (while facing downward) and pulled it forward just to see if I could and it did.......it wouldnt hold its position. For all I know this might be normal thats why Im asking.

If this is still unclear Ill just take a lil vid of it and post it in a few days....lol.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you have a detent position on your control stick??

Just to be clear, you are talking about your FEL not the box blade!! Correct?


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Do you have a detent position on your control stick??
> 
> Just to be clear, you are talking about your FEL not the box blade!! Correct? *


I dont think I have a detent position, assuming its something to lock the stick into?

And YES Im talking about my FEL. I dont own any other implents ............YET! 

Speaking of, for those familiar with this tractor what would be the longest box or rear blade and landscape rake to pull safely? 4', 5'?


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

*4 or 5 foot*

I believe with that tracotr you should be looking at a 4 foot box blade.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

fortis,

From what you describe, there is something going on in your hydraulic circuit. I'm no expert in these matters, but I suggest you talk to your dealer about this.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

OK will do thnx!


----------

